# Naked But Not Afraid; A Chicken's Molting Process



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

From Nutrena world


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

So cute!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That is really cute!!!


----------

